# Eucalyptus Workbench



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I've recently come across an apparently never-ending supply of eucalyptus wood, free to boot, but all I know is what I've heard...Is it as rock hard as I've read? Is this stuff a good choice for my super workbench?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Nobody? I expected something from daren or texastimbers at least...:no:

Ha! anyway, maybe if I show pictures of a project to be I'll get somebody excited...

Al B...I know of a secret place :laughing: here in tidewater to get this stuff by the truckload for free if you're ever interested in using eucalyptus.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know much about that species. I just googled it and apparently it's being sold these days as a "green alternative to Teak" especially in the patio furnitire market, so i can only assume it's pretty rot-resistant. 

It looks pretty drab as far as eye appeal, but I did see a picture on The Hobbit House Site of some that had what was referred to as "Bees Wings" figuring.

Scroll down and you'll see it. If you come up with some figured Eucalyptus like that, you and could trade if you like the look of my flame boxelder. I trade with people all over the world routinely. Most recently I am swapping some for a load of crotch Mango, compressed curly Koa, and curly Mulang with a luthier on the Big Island.

The only thing both parties are out is the shipping. I trade BF for BF. We are buildling quite an impressive exotic wood collection this way. I would love to add some funky-looking Eucalyptus to our collection if you come across some and are interested. :boxing:

Ignore the boxing thing it's a joke. I'm not a pushover, but I'm too broken down for MMA and you young guys would nail my hide to the wall. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

To be honest I missed this until just now...hey if its free get it while the gettin's good. I have no personal experience with it either, but from what I have read it is a hard wood. Should make a fine workbench...and I reckon other stuff too  Plane some out an post a picture please.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! Here are some pics of a small piece cleaned up. Let me tell you that this is darker than most of the other pieces, but lighter than most eucalyptus I've seen. Is there a light species of eucalyptus? 

This stuff is used to pack granite shipped from over sees. That's why so rough....The company giving away the wood (weekly!) says it's eucalyptus. But can you really trust a granite guy to know wood?

Let me know what you guys think

by the way texas let me see some of the flame boxelder. Never even heard of it, but we can surely trade if you like what you see. especially if it'll keep me from catching a beating from you or daren :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Somebody on here from California should be able to tell you about Eucalyptus. It is all over the place like a weed out there. Once I knew the story of why it was imported into Ca. but have forgot.

George


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

George, I am gonna hang a leg in the air and guess that the Chinese brought it with them whenever the big Chinaman migration happened in the mid and late 1800s. They are big on Eucalyptus (and all plants/herbs) you know. I haven't read that anywhere but it popped into my puny little brain when I read your post.

Reckless click my powdercreeksawmill site link in my signature and poke around when you get a minute. Lots of flame boxelder pics. What sizes are you getting the wood in? Any wide stuff?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I picked up one board today that is 2x10 and 8 feet long. It's very dark. I'll put up a pic when I get the chance. It was the only one. everything else is 3 x 4 or so. Big solid pieces.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Another idea if it is Eucalyptus, seeing how you get a lot of shorter blocks, would be to make end grain cutting boards out of it. Might better google and make sure it does not have any bad side effects to humans. You would not think so since so many extracts and vitamins and herbs contain Eucalyptus oil, but you never can tell. I have seen some wood species on the poisonous wood list that made me scratch my head. If it isn't on there cutting boards would be a good idea maybe. Easy to make, and lots of women (and men) love cutting boards.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Might better google and make sure it does not have any bad side effects to humans.


I didn't see it listed as bad for you.(and like you said some that are listed as "toxic" make ya go, huh ?)
http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm
http://www.gvwg.ca/docs/Articles/WoodToxicity.htm

I would be making some patio furniture out of it...or if the pile just kept getting bigger that tree house/fort I always wanted :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> ...Is it as rock hard as I've read?


I would think that with your experience in the martial arts, that you would have tried to break it with your bare hands to test its strength:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Sorry, I couldn't resist.:blink:

Ken


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I know you live near a sea port. Are there many pleasure crafts or just shipping vessels near you ? My brother lives on a large boat in Tampa and the prices people pay for custom deck furniture is . If it is as weather resistant as I am reading maybe you can tap that market ?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I leave for a couple hours (to train jiu-jitsu as a matter of fact) and kenbo swoops in with the sucker punch :ninja:.

Maybe I will use the crane technique to karate kid a piece in half..in mid air...:donatello:

I live a whole 15 minutes from the ocean and I never thought to turn it into beach furniture or boat deck furniture. I'm taking the handplane basics class @ woodcraft this tues. I think I'm going to take a piece in there to confirm. No matter what this stuff is heavy and thick (and oh so free) so this is the new bench material. 

Unfortunately I have to go to the Coast Guard base to plane and joint all of it, or I'll spend a month of sundays trying to power plane it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Superfoot take it easy on my fellow coasties when you are there. 


I want some of it for sure. I have this crazy idea to make a cutting board for my wife out of 76 end grain blocks. We met in 1976. The crazy part is I want to make it with no two species alike. A tall order. 

I have enough species right now probably but some of them are not suited for a cutting board for one reason or another, so every new species I can get counts.

So PM me sometime and we'll swap addresses.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> George, I am gonna hang a leg in the air and guess that the Chinese brought it with them whenever the big Chinaman migration happened in the mid and late 1800s. They are big on Eucalyptus (and all plants/herbs) you know. I haven't read that anywhere but it popped into my puny little brain when I read your post.
> 
> Reckless click my powdercreeksawmill site link in my signature and poke around when you get a minute. Lots of flame boxelder pics. What sizes are you getting the wood in? Any wide stuff?


Now you have done it. You made me go to all the effort to look it up.

 THE EUCALYPTUS TREE IN CALIFORNIA 

George


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Reckless, I may have to make a drive down there. I love eucalyptus, but it is very hard stuff. Great look for finished pieces though. The light piece is very light in color from my limited experience.

I'd say the only real issue with using it for cutting boards would be the potential for "flavoring" things like eucalyptus, but if it's dry that shouldn't be an issue.

Make sure you sharpen your tools often working with this stuff. I believe it's the hardest thing I've worked so far just based on how it "feels" when working it. It's like rock.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Frank and Texas..I'm going to woodcraft today to see if I can get a confirmation on species, and I'll let ya know.

Texas - be easy on the coasties? of course! I like the coasties, plus they have a fully outfitted woodshop...I tend to have to do maintenance or tune whatever I'm there using, but thats why I have most of my own stuff!

Frank - if you do come down you've got a place stop and chill awhile if you want.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

George the link did not work so I took a peek at it. The syntax for the url had an apostrophe where the quote tag should have been. I was up until 3 this morning working and am going on 5 hours so I don't know how I picked that up, anyway it's working now and man that is a lot of reading but very interesting.

_"It was during the gold rush, that the eucalyptus was introduced into California either by Australians, or by Americans who had been to Australia, or knew of the tree and had seed shipped in. Australian miners used eucalyptus oil in Australia in the recovery of gold......"_​
_"The Australians themselves seem to be a link. At this time, it was quicker to bring supplies from Australia than from eastern United States because American cargo ships had to go around the horn of South American, and The Panama Canal and the transcontinental railroad were not built yet. Shipyards in Sydney and Hobart Town, Tasmania constructed vessels made from ******** which would ultimately sail into San Francisco Bay. These ships would be representatives of what the eucalyptus could do.31 *A 90 ton schooner, it was said, was made from one eucalyptus tree! Imagine the attention and instant fame this claim would garner.* Not only did the tree get a reputation, but the Australian woodcutters and shipbuilders who produce such a craft did as well."_​_emphasis added_

I wonder if BHOMF will see that claim and shed some light about a 90 foot schooner being built from one single tree. My opinion . . . :no:

Reckless I'lll look in my Hoadley ID book and see if I can find a cross section of Eucalyptus. If it doesn't have one I can still get one off some university website I bet. That way if you are having trouble IDing it, I can put it under my 10x glass and compare it to the cross section. All I would need is sliver shaved from the end. You could just stick in a envelope and send it.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm I have some Friends that live in Va. Beach.... I try to get down that way once a year.... I might just need to look ya up next time I come down and bring a load home with me.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TT have you seen the size of the trees that grow in Australia and New Zealand? Some of those things could (possibly easily--I'm not sawyer so I won't say for sure) produce a 90 foot schooner. They make the giant redwoods look like skinny little pygmy trees. I recently posted a link to ancient wood (www.ancientwood.com). They buy and sell Kauri, which is huge, but gum trees in Australia can be over 60 meters (~205 feet) in height and some 14 meters (~45 feet) in circumference. That's a lot of wood. Even if a large portion of a single tree is unusable, at 200 feet there's plenty of opportunity to get a 90 foot schooner out of a single tree. You'd probably have to be pretty efficient, but it's not unrealistic.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank, yes I am familiar with the big Kauri but I didn't think Eucalyptus got that big. I wouldn't doubt it though after thinking about it a little more. A 90 ft schooner is not all that big, and even a single Seqouyah could probably make 2 or 3 of them. 

The Redwoods are still growing though, some of them are expected to reach world record heights one day. Not in our lifetimes.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not eucalyptus, or kauri but fascinating big tree (I know fftopic The General Sherman Sequoia...estimated trunk volume 52,508 cu ft (as discussed here prior a cubic foot contains 12 bft in theory, less the saw kerf) 52,508 x 12 = 630,096 bft...just the trunk.

It has limbs 6+ ft diameter, this next quote freaks me out big time "_A branch that fell in Feb. 1978 had a diameter over six feet and a length of at least 140 feet. This one branch, by itself, would have been one of the largest trees anywhere in the United States east of the Cascade and Sierra Nevada range"_ That limb could have had 20,000 bft in it.
http://library.thinkquest.org/J002415/Famous_Trees/General_Sherman/general_sherman.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Texas, thanks for fixing the link.

I missed the part about building the boat out of one tree. That must have been some tree.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I leave for a couple hours (to train jiu-jitsu as a matter of fact) and kenbo swoops in with the sucker punch :ninja:.
> 
> Maybe I will use the crane technique to karate kid a piece in half..in mid air...:donatello:


Sorry Reckless, I have zero experience with this type of wood and felt obligated to say something. Then, an evil little voice said 
"I know what you can say..........."
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, the good guys at woodcraft couldn't identify the block I took up there. The handplane expert up there called it "monkey" something or other from Asia.


Texas...I'll PM you to get your address and send you a piece big enough you can get any sample you need.

mdlbldrmatt135...Olean NY huh..The home of the KA-BAR!!!:tank: 


anybody here can e-mail me at [email protected] any time your coming into town, and I'll take you to a couple good free wood spots...except kenbo...:laughing:


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Trade eucalyptus/flamed box elder*

Would you be interested in some Cherry burl wood in exchange for these items. I'm curious about the properties and end uses. thanks. Joshuastrees.net


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Joshua I'd like to discuss a trade also if you are interested in some flame boxelder. I have some super-funky stuff right now.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I'll take you to a couple good free wood spots...except kenbo...:laughing:


One of the things that I love about this forum is the good natured ribbing that accomanies the wealth of knowledge. Gotta love a site that can inform you *and* make you laugh at the same time.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I most definitely agree kenbo!

Here are some more pics for everyone. 

I put the old bailey #5 next to the largest of the boards I got. The thing is heavy like a rock and made of the same mystery wood as what I've already posted.

The smaller stock under this is all from Brazil according to the stamps, and its very pink...almost red. Some of the other pieces could be regular old pine. So I didn't take pics of those. Now you see what I'm working with for a workbench too..HA! Don't get me wrong. I won't go to any worksite without it, but its a weeny at my home shop.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ain't wood fun! :yes:

Man if you ever spent a day with me or Daren or Clod (or any sawyer) you'd be collecting cans to save up for a sawmill. You have it in you i can tell. 

When you make those first couple of cuts into a log, even though you may have sawn that particular species 1000 times, there's an anticipation and an allure that is so addicting. You just cant wait to get into the 2nd and 3rd pass to see what that puppy has in store for you. 

I saw some of the most breath-taking wood on the planet IMO, and I have opened by now - I know - over 1000 of these flame boxelder logs. But I never get tired of throwing one on to fill an order because I cannot wait to see what is inside. 

You have that same DNA, but you haven't experienced the "wet look" right when the log is first opened. And the smell of the particular species. And the cold touch of the surface of a fresh-felled, fresh-sawn log even in warm weather. 

The roar of the big diesel engine, the motion of so many parts working in unison.You are so freaking enthusiastic about this "junk wood" _ which is what most people would call it (not us woodworkingtalk types though) - that you can't wait to sand or plane or saw or sniff it just to get to bottom of it. 

Yeppers. You spend anytime around one of us sawyer types you would be hooked for sure. No doubt. :yes:


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Cherry burl*

Hi Texas Timbers, I like flamed box elder. Here are some pictures of the burls. I have kiln dried lumber as well. I am in the retirement mode and have been downsizing my shop and inventory but continue to take on projects. I have attached some pictures to start. Thank you for the opportunity and I would enjoy the opportunity of working with you. Thanks. Joshua


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Yeppers. You spend anytime around one of us sawyer types you would be hooked for sure. No doubt. :yes:


oh man..you bet. I put every piece of "junk" in the clamp and planed off a little just to see and smell it. My wife thought I was nuts!:blink: I'm going to pick up more wood tomorrow. Now that I know what to look for I'm going to take my block plane with me and scrape a little to see what I'm bringing home. :euro:

by the way...I haven't calculated board feet since I was a freshman. About 8 years ago to be exact, but if anyone has a good online calculator or could tell me how to do it it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Reckless,
Board feet is calculated with the following formula.

(thickness in inches X width in inches X length in inches) divided by 144 = board feet

or, if you want the computer to do it for you......
http://www.cwc.ca/Resources/E-Tools/BoardCalc.htm

Hope this helps.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah perfect...Thanks a lot kenbo..That's easier than I remember it. Then again...we had just learned how to shoot boards backward using the table saw so we weren't paying much attention anyway. :blink:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No problem! I figured that I owed you one since the "ninja sucka punch" :laughing::boxing:
Ken


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

TheRecklessOne said:


> mdlbldrmatt135...Olean NY huh..The home of the KA-BAR!!!:tank:


That it is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshuaHoffman (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you Matt135. Joshua Hoffman


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

just watch out for those pesky Koalas!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

oh hey here is some info i found since you mentioned brazil

*Brazilian Eucalyptus (Rose Gum)*

*Scientific Name:*

_Eucalyptus grandis_ 
*Other Names and Species:*

Flooded gum
Rose gum
Scrub gum

*Origin:*

Australia 
*Appearance:*

The sapwood of Brazilian eucalyptus is light brown while the heartwood ranges from pale pinkish to reddish brown. The species has a prominent, straight and interlocked grain. Brazilian eucalyptus has a somewhat coarse and uniform texture. 
*Properties:*

Brazilian eucalyptus's sapwood has a natural resistance to borers. The species has a moderate natural resistance to decay and the wood remains smooth under friction. Brazilian eucalyptus should be carefully dried to prevent checking in the wood. 
*Janka Hardness: 1125*

As a flooring option, Brazilian eucalyptus is somewhat softer of a wood. is a hard and durable flooring option. It is nearly two percent as harder than makore, a little over eleven percent harder than black walnut, is just over eighty-seven percent as hard as red oak, and only slightly over fifty-one percent as hard as santos mahogany's ranking of 2200. 
*Workability:*

Brazilian eucalyptus is not overly difficult to saw properly. This takes both nailing and glueing well. The wood accepts stain and paint well, and polishes to a quality finish. 
*Principal Uses:*

Some of Brazilian eucalyptus's uses include flooring, mouldings, joinery, boat building, furniture, and joinery.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot Mike. That explains a lot about the pinkish red pieces I picked up. They're even stamped Brazil.

Last time I went they told me I could pick it up as much as I want every friday. I went to pick up another load of this stuff yesterday and the owner of the granite company told me they had unloaded it all to a guy who was going to burn it! :furious:

:wallbash::boxing::gun_bandana::cursing: I about pooped my jeans right there...I told him that I was actually using it to make things with, primarily a workbench for now, and he's going to let me get my fill of it on wednesday's with the leftovers for the burn guys.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I went to pick up another load of this stuff yesterday and the owner of the granite company told me they had unloaded it all to a guy who was going to burn it! :furious:


I hate to sound so cynical...but it was just a matter of time. (and the other guy is bragging about his "virtually limitless supply of firewood") :whistling2:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Great Firewood Find*

*You guys are not going to believe this!! I was driving by this granite company the other day and what do my bulging eyes see, but a pile, and I mean a seamingly endless pile, of hardwood. I'm not sure what it is, but I think it's eucalyptus!! Great burn!! Tons of it!!! I mentioned to the owner and he said to take all I want. I told him that I was only going to heat my shop with it and he said "don't worry, this stuff has been sitting around forever. Once in a while, some guy comes by, talks to himself about some workbench or something, breaks a board on his forehead and leaves with a couple of pieces"*

*The good news? The shop will be toasty warm this winter. :laughing:*

*Sorry to hear about your "loss" Reckless. It would frustrate me too.*
*Ken*

*(I know, I know, "swoops in for the sucka punch" :laughing: Daren made me do it.:yes:*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> * Daren made me do it.*


I am innocent. What I was saying was (where is the guy on a soapbox smiley) I have tried to keep food on my table since 2004 with wood "nobody else wanted"...until I did :glare:. Anyone who has been to my site where I ramble on about urban logging knows what I am saying. Yea, I have seen $5000 logs split for a couple cords of firewood :furious: for example. (34"X14' fiddleback maple) Or great piles of big cherry/walnut bucked into firewood length, and walnut is not even that good for firewood. Or worse yet 2-3 acres of hardwood trees bulldozed in piles and the old 5 gallons of diesel and a match trick. That is the reason for my cynicism.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I caught where you were coming from Daren. 

Reckless Daren wasn't ribbing _you_, as I am sure you can tell. It's the situation itself. Soon as you find something good like that it often seems to turn to vapors. 

But it doesn't sound like to me, based on how you worded it, that your free gig is necessarily over. What might help you, if the guy has the right personality - build him a little something from some of the wood he gave you. It can - and should be IMO - something very simple. Maybe a cutting board or a tissue box holder. 

When you give it to him tell him "I figured you might need a gift to give to your wife/girlfriend (try and casually find that out) a gift next time you get in the doghouse." 

It is risky because once he sees how pretty the wood is once processed, it could backfire on you. OTOH, I have found that most people want to be helpful, and are generous. Not all but most. 

I would not offer any coin unless you want it *real* bad. He may start playing you and the other guy against each other if one of you offers $. But if you give him something you made, it could anchor him in your corner (pun intended).

You may not want the wood this bad, but it's just an idea. I am not trying to sound cheesy, or like a user, but if you do make this guy something take you sweetie with you. It could give him a stronger sense of loyalty to see a young couple being resourceful and industrious in this day and age. 

Whether you get any more wood from this guy or not I admire your tenacity. So don't fret. To borrow a phrase from one of our members (Kirk Allen), "Wood Vultures" like us never run out of wood. If this gig is up you'll find another. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Daren said:


> Yea, I have seen $5000 logs split for a couple cords of firewood :furious: for example. (34"X14' fiddleback maple) Or great piles of big cherry/walnut bucked into firewood length, and walnut is not even that good for firewood. Or worse yet 2-3 acres of hardwood trees bulldozed in piles and the old 5 gallons of diesel and a match trick. That is the reason for my cynicism.


Makes you want to cry. Where I live, woodworker are few and far between it seems, so the demand for wood is low so the supply is unimportant to the general public. I have never worked with spalted maple because I can't find any. Walnut is available (if I want to drive for over an hour) but because of the demand, the price is through the roof!! Cherry? I would have to mortgage my house to buy some. I see a lot of the pictures that you guys post of the different woods and I think "man, I wish I could get some of that."
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Daren and Texas Timbers...I know exactly what your talking about. He seemed genuinely interested to find out that I was making things instead of burning it, and thats why I now get "first pick". I think it will help to make him a small token of appreciation, and even take my wife with me. It all makes sense..now to put it to work. 

Kenbo on the other hand...that's strike 2. And the only reason I'm practicing to break eucalyptus with my head is for that fateful day I see kenbo burning my free found hardwood!:laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Kenbo on the other hand...that's strike 2. And the only reason I'm practicing to break eucalyptus with my head is for that fateful day I see kenbo burning my free found hardwood!:laughing:


 
You're killing me here. :laughing: I look forward to your responses because they are just so darned funny!! I hope you get first picks. As I posted, wood, in my area is either rare or expensive. I understand what a free find can mean to someone. I still look forward to the pictures of your finished bench. Good luck on the wood and keep us up to date.
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmm if they're burning it now.. they may just not stockpile when I come down that way.... Still trying to figure out when it's gonna be... and I may just have to bring the trailer... lol


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

matt it's my plan to stockpile this stuff when I can so if you come down give me a shout.

kenbo...still practicing shattering eucalyptus into splinters..whatch your back.:laughing:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm trying to convince my Ex to l;et me take the munchkin with me... but she's throwing a fight about it... maybe going back to court will fix that..LOL I've gotta go down one way or another as they asked for some woodworking help (meaning loading tools) so that might justify dragging the trailer down with me.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> kenbo...still practicing shattering eucalyptus into splinters..whatch your back.:laughing:


I've been watching The Karate Kid ever since this thread started and I think I'm ready for you. WAX ON, WAX OFF. :shuriken: Yup, I got it!! :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JC I got the box of wood yesrterday. I think this stuff will be gorgeous when I knock the old off. Too short to run through my planer but I will run them over the bench sander and we'll get a good look-see. I don't know what the lighter weight piece is suppose to be do you? Looks like a softwood but that can be deceiving. Sort of looks like Luan aka "Philippine Mahogany". 

Also, I haven't had a chance to look through my wood samples to see if I have Eucalyptus. I have bought 3 different I.D. kits over the past sevearl years and have several hundred species of wood, and this last kit I purchased came with a 16x glass versus the standard 10x. It's a whole nuther world - lots better. If I don't have a Euc sample like I said before, I will visit university sites etc. to fing a good end grain photo of it. No need for an actual sample if we can find a good photo. 

Thanks for sending it. Will get you a box of some ugly red wood on the way soon. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

haha did I put JC on the box?! Figures I can't spell my own name...

Glad you got it. I can't wait to find out what any of it is. As far as the "luan" piece I have no clue what any of it is.

Thanks again,

KC..or is it JC? I'm confused...:blink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

KC (no you didn't put JC, the "J" and "K" are right beside each other on my keyboard :icon_cheesygrin: )

Man this might be a tough road. Look at what I just read off the Calif State Univ website while looking for a close-up end grain photo.

_"Of all the Australian plants, the eucalyptus species are the most difficult to distinguish from one another because of their physical similarity.126 The eucalyptus belongs to the Myrtaceae family in which there are ninety separate genera. In the eucalyptus genus there are over 600 species, and even this figure is an estimate, because there are numerous separate varieties that have a similar nomenclature. This is because trees within an eucalyptus grove grow closely to each other, producing many hybrids.127 "_​
I need to go back and read this thread again and see if you mention whether or not you know where the pallet originate. China? Not that that will help, but we have to narrow down the origin of the wood if possible. Probably not, but like the excerpt says, there are over 600 known species. No two would be exactly the same under the 16x loupe. 

I have posed the dilemma on another woodworking forum I frequent so hopefully I will get an idea of how to proceed. I'm also going to ask the good doctor over on Woodweb and see if he is in a good mood. :no:

We might just have to let enough woodworkers look at it, who have worked with Euacalyptus before and see if we can just get a consensus. :mellow:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha! of course...That's good though. That makes it that much more unique. Every piece I just picked up has MADE IN BRAZIL sprayed on it. The last batch was a mutt though. I couldn't tell you what I sent you other than the big block was made in Brazil. 

GOOD LUCK BURNING MY EUCALYPTUS KENBO WHEN THEIR ISN'T ANY LEFT!!! I took most of it this week even if I wasn't really sure it was suitable for makin' stuff... KC 1...Kenbo 0 :laughing:

:gunsmilie:

P.s. I don't know if you guys know this but I'm apparently now a senior member....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> KC 1...Kenbo 0 :laughing:


No problem, it's only the first quarter and your quarterback has a bum shoulder. :laughing: I hope you get this wood identified. This is getting interesting now.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha. I know right. It's like a sherlock holmes novel using lumber...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe we have a match. A buddy on another forum reminded me of the hobbit house. A site I often link for others, but forget about when i need help. :icon_rolleyes:

This is not a 100% sure thing but I have put the loupe on it, and I am 99.99999% sure it is Eucalyptus. Sorry I cannot get a close-up of the end grain Reckless sent me (top photo) but I just don't have the camera for it. You'll just have to take my word that it looks like a perfect match through my loupe. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Great...you'd know a million years before I would so I have no problem taking your word for it. What exactly is a loupe though? 

Kevin, and Matt, I'm going to stockpile this stuff so if you still want some long lengths of it let me know.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TheRecklessOne said:


> What exactly is a loupe though?


It's a small magnifying glass (old dudes like Kevin and I have to use one to see fine detail up close :wheelchair


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Kevin, and Matt, I'm going to stockpile this stuff so if you still want some long lengths of it let me know.


As soon as I know when I'll be down I'll let ya know. I'm hoping to have some plans figured out in the next few weeks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep you know I want some. I am a wood glutton. :rockon:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

So then I guess my next plan of action is to glue up my top. Any suggestions would be helpful. I am considering making the top 30" x 72" Every piece I have is reddish pink to light brown color. It should make for an interesting patchwork top, but that's the idea. I plan to use glue and clamps only unless I should be using biscuits.

All the pieces are 2x2 by about 72" so I think I may have to stagger all the seams kind like flooring. However, I do have a large piece.. It's warped, and twisted badly. Would it be worth my time to joint it and plane it as one full piece or rip it in half and then surface it? I would like to rout or plane out the tool recess in this piece (or pieces)


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

KEVIN THIS WOOD YOU SENT ROCKS!!!! I'm going to send you some more of this eucalyptus as soon as I can. THANKS A LOT!!! I love it!


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

George,
Thank you so much for the link. It was a great read!:thumbsup:
Bobby


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TheRecklessOne said:


> KEVIN THIS WOOD YOU SENT ROCKS!!!! I'm going to send you some more of this eucalyptus as soon as I can. THANKS A LOT!!! I love it!


When it gets dry enough show us what you built. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey, whats the update on this? Did you scrap the project? Any pics of the end results?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I've recently come across an apparently never-ending supply of eucalyptus wood, free to boot, but all I know is what I've heard...Is it as rock hard as I've read? Is this stuff a good choice for my super workbench?


 

KC, just now actually reading your post. If still available, I'd like to pick up some of this gold up. It would make nice shadow boxes as long as I could get in 3 or 4 inch wide pieces. Please let me know. Thanks, Al


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok so let me get this straight, they must be using this stuff for shipping the granite. I have 3-4 large granite places here wonder if I could get lucky. I'm going to have to go check. I had a friend use to go to the wharfs on the river and score some nice wood.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TheRecklessOne hows your bench coming along?

I just picked up some wood at one of the Granite yards here. I plan on hitting the other 3 granite yards next week. This place had stuuf shiiped from Brazil and Turkey. The stuff from Brazil look just like the wood you have. I think they determined it was Eucalyptus. It's 2"x2" and is about 6' but does have some nail holes as expected. The Wood that came from the Turkey imports looks and smells like pine to me but if it is its clear pine. It's 3"x4" and about 6' also. I included some pictures to see if I'm right about what type wood this is.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry guys! I didn't mean to abandon this post, but the workbench idea did fall thorough for a couple of other projects.

Al, None of the pieces I got except for one really large piece is wider than 2 to 2 1/2 inches. I'd be more than happy to truck some up to woodcraft this upcoming week to ya!

Matt! I had no clue you were coming down or I would've absolutely gotten you some or showed you where you can go to pick up as much as you want! I'll pm you my phone number next time I know you're coming down.

rrbrown. It sounds like you and I are on the same wavelength. I have exactly what you do from brazil and turkey. clear pine and lyptus. I work at woodcraft and we determined that the wood is lyptus (not eucalyptus) which is a hybrid, but still very dense and strong!


----------



## TCO (Sep 12, 2012)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I've recently come across an apparently never-ending supply of eucalyptus wood, free to boot, but all I know is what I've heard...Is it as rock hard as I've read? Is this stuff a good choice for my super workbench?


 
I know this thread is 5 years old, but if you still know a place to get that wood, I would love to have some!

Thanks either way!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TCO said:


> I know this thread is 5 years old, but if you still know a place to get that wood, I would love to have some!
> 
> Thanks either way!


TCO, I haven't seen Reckless in a couple years, I think. I've been wondering what happened to him...


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

TCO said:


> I know this thread is 5 years old, but if you still know a place to get that wood, I would love to have some!
> 
> Thanks either way!


 
I have a heap of it all around me. Infact my house frame is built from it. 

Here in Oz we would be a different woodworker if we did not have the Eculypt. What you guys do and accept, we have to question, when you guys want tough durable tools, we have to question. 

What you guys say is sharp enough for your wood, we have to question.

Maybe, you guys are getting soft and spoilt, lol.

Pete


----------



## knighttt (Feb 8, 2013)

A workbench is a must have! and I get really good info here guys, I start to love this forum for real 
________________________________________
Wood Work Bench


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

We have an abundance of _eucalyptus throughout California. It grows like a weed, they get very tall with great girth.. I've heard it's very stringy to work with mostly what it's used here for is firewood, and it's very good and a hot burning firewood at that. Can't say I've ever heard of anyone building with it. But, if it weathers well, and I think it might it might be great for decks pergolas and the like. I'd be very interested to know if anyone has had any success building with it. I'm about to make an outdoor beam structures and wondering if my local sawyer could make my posts and the like. Anyone got experience with it?_


----------



## JJMM (Jun 15, 2017)

STAR said:


> I have a heap of it all around me. Infact my house frame is built from it.
> 
> Here in Oz we would be a different woodworker if we did not have the Eculypt. What you guys do and accept, we have to question, when you guys want tough durable tools, we have to question.
> 
> ...


Question for Pete from OZ - I'm in California and had to have a 50 year old Eucalyptus cut down in the back yard because it was leaning toward the house. I don't know which type of Eucalyptus specifically but the wood is pretty red and turns to a dark reddish brown. I kept the cut logs thinking I'd do something with them and because they wanted a lot of money just to take them away.

The logs have been cracking on the ends from the center outwards. I have been reading that after sawing the planks will crack and warp. From your experience is it true that they will crack and warp so much to make them unusable for furniture?

Is there anything I can do like make thicker planks, dry them in the shade, or use them for outdoor/rough furniture where the cracking/warping wouldn't matter, or any other uses you could suggest?

I just find the wood to be magnificent. It is so dense and heavy, with such a nice color, plus the 50 years it spent building itself, that I feel it's a shame to trash it or burn it.

I'm not experienced working with wood, but I do have a good set of tools including a large band saw. I'm pretty handy and absolutely willing to try to put the wood to good use.

Thanks to you and anyone else who can help!

JM


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you're able to saw the wood into planks, (say 7-8' in length and no more than 2 1/4" thick) and store them in your garage through a couple of summers, the wood will air-dry enough for you to start making projects. If the tree was already dead when it was cut down, this drying process might be reduced through only one summer. 
Look into how to store the lumber during the drying period. A lot of lumber can be stacked close to a garage wall, taking up very little space but spacers need to be used between each plank to promote the drying.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi JM

I'll try to offer some insight from doing this type of work...



JJMM said:


> I'm in California and had to have a 50 year old Eucalyptus cut down...The logs have been cracking on the ends from the center outwards.


The logs...should have been...End Sealed as soon as the cuts had been made. This is standard practice in logging for furniture and related more refined woodworking. 

It isn't a complete loss, as you can still do it and slow down the drying process...

The Checking can be mittigated and/or arrested by adding Cleats over the areas separating...

"Checking" is a natural process of large sections of wood. It can indicate other issues but without seeing the Bolts (aka sections of log) in real time it's hard to tell...




JJMM said:


> I have been reading that after sawing the planks will crack and warp. From your experience is it true that they will crack and warp so much to make them unusable for furniture?


After sawing the planks shouldn't "crack and warp" unless it was a tree full of "reaction wood" and/or the wood isn't taken care of properly during seasoning or cutting for a project. This species can be more challenging than others, yet is still quite useful and workable for many different kinds of projects both large and small....



JJMM said:


> Is there anything I can do like make thicker planks, dry them in the shade, or use them for outdoor/rough furniture where the cracking/warping wouldn't matter, or any other uses you could suggest?


Thicker planks are nice, but will take longer to dry out if you want them this way...or...you can employ "Green Woodworking Techniques" and used them as they are...

Checking (aka cracking) is normal in some situations and can add character to the work you do. I work almost exclusively in Green Woodworking and only dry wood for very specific applications and only by traditional methods...I too like much thicker stock to work with, seldom working wood thinner than 8/4 in thickness unless doing more delicate or cladding work...

Good Luck with your projects...


----------

